# cosmo the 'cool' dog !!



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey ....are you looking at me :?: 
























































isn't he the cutest  

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow look at tha lil gangster lol
hes so cute! The hoody-look!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

He still looks like a little schmoopy pie to me. I don't think he's a tough guy at all. :love5:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Cosmo is definatly the man!! i love him :love7: 

he looks great in his hoodie


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

uh oh chiwi likes what she sees  you KNOW you were gonna catch our eye over here with them photos!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

No matter what he wears, he still looks cute. (Sorry Cosmo! I know you were going for the gansta look.)

Maybe if you got him some bling-bling he'd look more like a tough guy.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

omg he is so handsome!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO - Eminem watch your back :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

:lol: he is such a lad


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

he is too sweet looking to be " gansta " I love his mask !


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL You know what's missing? Some huge bling around his neck LOL That would be funny!! Cosmo is such a cutie!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He certainly is one fine looking young fella.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok Cosmo, you're the sweetest looking gangsta dawg I ever saw. How about a smooch or two?


----------



## flute&chi (Jul 29, 2005)

he looks like a real ladie's man in that hoodie! i swear he looks just like caesura!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Ya aight bro!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

So handsome!!! I love the 1st and 3rd piccies


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Love the new hoodie! Cosmo can't help it....he's just too darn cute!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm in love


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Cosmo looks great, I love the hoodie Nat!


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

omg he is sooo adorable, i just love the hoodie.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

He's a handsome wee man - and that gangsta style dont fool me - he too cute


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, Cosmo who are you fooling? We all know you are the sweetest dog ever!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

OMG...hysterical! I'll bet his homies are down with his bling!!!
Jill


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

YUp...all he needs is a diamond studded name chain "Cosmo"

what a cutie...I mean...that's one tough lookin DAWG....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a handsome little dude!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

He looks way to cute in that hoodie. I love his face. Although everyone is right..he could use some bling bling!

Leslie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thank you all for the lovely compliments  

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Cosmo is such a handsome little guy!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

It reminds of something I did with Harley this past winter. So cute!
Edit- I can't get the pic to work


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awww Nat, he is so cool!!! 8) Cosmo, he's my favorite  I wish him and Cooper could meet up. :wink: They'd be best buds!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

8) 8) Cool shots yo 8) 8)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

where did you get that from i keeo looking for hoodies but can't find one


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote - uh oh chiwi likes what she sees 

Oh Chiwi, you gotta get over this bad-boy thing you got! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

belladoggie said:


> Quote - uh oh chiwi likes what she sees
> 
> Oh Chiwi, you gotta get over this bad-boy thing you got! :lol:


yeah i tell her that all the time but she takes after her mama. i'm trying to practice what i preach!


----------

